# Death notices



## hansov (5 Jul 2006)

Weird one this.  Anybody know where I could find the death notices published each day (by Times, Indo, Examiner) on the internet?


----------



## Ciaran (5 Jul 2006)

Had to do the same thing myself recently. I logged on to the Irish Independent site - [broken link removed] You may have to register first. I think I did a search using the person's surname in the miscellaneous ads section. It's very straightforward once you go into the site - it threw up the details I was looking for within seconds.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Jul 2006)

AFAIK if you log on to the individual sites you should be able to find them. I used the Indos one a while ago to search for one. Not aware that there is a central database other than heaven.


----------



## SineWave (5 Jul 2006)

Read about a service called funerals.ie some weeks ago but now end up getting directed . The image of an undertaker with cloak and hat stooped over a black Dell, just doesn't fit!!


----------



## Lorz (5 Jul 2006)

Here's the link for the Examiner...  Be sure to get a price - be prepared for the shock.  Our 1st anniversary notice cost almost €1000 in the Examiner.

http://www.irishexaminer.com/familynotices/


----------



## eimear25 (5 Jul 2006)

http://www.ireland.com/ and there is a link on the first page about death notices where you can view them (Irish Times)


----------



## Megan (5 Jul 2006)

Do remember that alot of people are only putting death notice out on local radio and are not using newspapers atall.


----------



## usual (5 Jul 2006)

irishexaminer.com/familynotices...great service at no cost


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2006)

That link does not work.


----------



## CMCR (6 Jul 2006)

SineWave said:
			
		

> Read about a service called funerals.ie some weeks ago but now end up getting directed . The image of an undertaker with cloak and hat stooped over a black Dell, just doesn't fit!!


 
Just to mention, the website contained in the link above is a commercial site, run by a private company. It is not an official Irish Government website has nothing to do with the General Registers Office. 

Just as an FYI.


----------



## jemmi (11 Jul 2006)

I hope that RIP.ie will be of use to you.

I am involved with the site and I'd appreciate any feedback.

By the way the site is not solely concerned with the free publication of death notices, more a central collection point for all the issues related to end of life affairs.

We have just gone live last week so that's why you probably haven't heard of it!!


----------



## podgerodge (11 Jul 2006)

thats a very handy site.  a relation of mine died on thursday 6th july and you have it for 6th july - but the death notice appeared on 7th july - do you archive by date of death or date of death notice?  Also, the wording is slightly different than the one which appeared in the paper - which source do you use?


----------



## legend99 (11 Jul 2006)

A 1000 euro for an anniversay notice?????


----------



## jemmi (11 Jul 2006)

Thanks podgerodge, we archive the notices as per their date of death - we had considered having a "death notices published today" page but it would have created issues in a week or month after the event when family members went to the date of death and had to search for the date it had been published.


----------



## jemmi (11 Jul 2006)

The wording may be different as we obviously have to recieve all notices from authentic sources ie the funeral directors. However, we may not get  all the notices from funeral directors initially and in these cases we feel it is better not to impinge on the family's  personal space - so we just keep it factual.


----------



## Lorz (12 Jul 2006)

legend99 said:
			
		

> A 1000 euro for an anniversay notice?????


 
Yes - I kid you not - I was shocked - I know that advertising in the Examiner is expensive anyway but I really felt they could reduce the rates for the death notices & acknowledgements.


----------



## jemmi (12 Jul 2006)

Sorry for butting in again, but our site allows families to put a photo and acknowledgement up, also months mind etc - free of course. It has to be connected to a death announcement at the minute though.


----------



## legend99 (13 Jul 2006)

Lorz said:
			
		

> Yes - I kid you not - I was shocked - I know that advertising in the Examiner is expensive anyway but I really felt they could reduce the rates for the death notices & acknowledgements.



My wife wants to put one in for her Granny who is dead almost one year. She might have to reconsider when I tell her its a grand.


----------



## Lorz (14 Jul 2006)

To be fair our acknowledgement did include a photo but only a few lines of text.  On the same day there was another acknowledgement that was almost double the size - so I presume theirs cost ~€2!?!?!?


----------



## bond-007 (16 Jul 2006)

Personally I feel that death notices are an unnessasary expense on an estate. Personally I can't see why anyone would want to announce such an event to the public.


----------



## RainyDay (16 Jul 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> Personally I feel that death notices are an unnessasary expense on an estate. Personally I can't see why anyone would want to announce such an event to the public.


I was surprised at the number of elderly friends of my mother who showed up at her funeral after reading the death notice in the paper, as was their regular routine.


----------



## ubiquitous (17 Jul 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> Personally I feel that death notices are an unnessasary expense on an estate. Personally I can't see why anyone would want to announce such an event to the public.



Nobody in my neck of the woods misses a funeral unless they have no choice. The death notices are the most listened-to feature on local radio and the many people by the Irish Indo specifically to read the daily death notices.


----------



## polaris (17 Jul 2006)

Virtually every elderly person I know pays close attention to the death notices in their local paper. Must get some grim satisfaction in outlasting their acquaintances!


----------



## Lorz (17 Jul 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> Personally I feel that death notices are an unnessasary expense on an estate. Personally I can't see why anyone would want to announce such an event to the public.


 
Because it's comforting to have people around you to help you get through the difficult time - to remember past times and the great person that is gone.  It may surprise you but when someone close to you dies, you're not always in the mood to pick up the phone and ring everyone you know to inform them of the death.  Some people need space when grieving - so the paper allows them to inform people of the arrangements for the funeral.  The notice isn't for the public in general - it's for those who knew the deceased.

"unnecessary expense on the estate" - this isn't a business transaction - it's a funeral - to mourn the death of someone.


----------



## bond-007 (17 Jul 2006)

I would like to keep my demise a secert. I would not like it being announced on some crappy local radio station or in some small town rag.


----------



## nelly (17 Jul 2006)

bond-007 said:
			
		

> I would like to keep my demise a secert. I would not like it being announced on some crappy local radio station or in some small town rag.


 i think the benefit is felt by the mourners and not so much the person who died.


----------



## jemmi (17 Jul 2006)

I think that acknowledging the passing of a friend or relative is fairly primal, especially in Ireland, and the gathering of friends and relatives of the deceased gives the family a sense of closure. I have had a couple of bereavements in the family and felt huge pride at the way people I didn't know felt it was necessary to come and express what they meant to them.

I also have missed certain funerals of friends' father etc and I felt mortified - Like i had not paid my respects.


----------



## Thirsty (17 Jul 2006)

Here's a possible business opportunity.....

I rely on my dear old Dad to keep any eye on the notices (it's the first thing he checks in the Indo each morning - "might as well see if I'm still alive" is the usual remark!) and if there's a funeral I or my siblings need to know about/send flowers/attend etc., he will ring and let us know.

Now, here's the thing, when the sad day arrives that my dear old Dad is no longer able for this, can someone set up a service that will scan the Indo for me for a series of surnames and send me on any hits? Or has someone already done this?

Would happily pay a sub for this - far more use to me than horoscopes or world cup results.


----------



## jemmi (17 Jul 2006)

That is something we have thought about. However, it will most likely be a couple of months before we can do this. I would envisage a "search and send e-mail" by a town or county , as specific surnames would involve way too much input by the user, no?


----------



## dolly (10 Aug 2006)

You can access the Irish Independent death notices (and other announcements) by logging into the following website:  www.loadza.com


----------



## Thirsty (10 Aug 2006)

Jemmi, surnames would be preferable I think - that's the way the death notices are listed and that's what prompts my dear old Dad to read the rest of the notice and check if "Smith, Joe" is related to us or just someone who happens to have the same name.

Re the number of surnames, hm...I'd be looking at about 6-8 surnames I think; don't think that's too onerous for a one off set up. I wouldn't expect to input all the first names though. 

So I'd be looking to get an email of all the "Smiths, Jones, Greens" etc., who have death notices; they may or may not belong to me, but I can make that judgement when I read it.

The thing is that I would have to be certain that you would have all the major national papers covered?


----------

